# Got the itch...



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently got Wayne Goddard's "$50 Knife Shop" and have been reading through it. I have gotten the urge to start working on knives again. I pulled out the tools I have an can probably do a decent by hand project with the hand tools I do have. 

I do however have a General International #15-232 http://http://general.ca/site_metal/m_produits/15-232.html. It's got a weird belt size on it. 1 3/4" x 31 7/8". Does anyone know where I can order belts that size or would a straight 2" x 32" sized belt work on it you think?

I got a few hunter knives I have had lying around for years and want to finish those up before I attempt my hand at making a set of kitchen knives. My goal is to make a really nice set for my father one day. So I am going to leap back into this and see what I can accomplish.

Any advice or tips would be awesome! Thanks for reading!

Darren


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 20, 2012)

If a 2x32 fits for width in the houseing, and you have enough tension adjustment available, the belts should work. Also you can make a small cut 1/4" from the edge, and tear that strip off. You can do it with 2x72" belts for doing work in tight quarters, finger grooves, choil etc.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Pierre!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 21, 2012)

well, have fun!


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 21, 2012)

At worst case scenario, you can get a Craftsman 2x42 for under $200 and good belts are quite readily available. Only issue with it, is it runs at 3600 rpm's, which can get metal real hot real fast. But it does work pretty well for the price and you can do a few mods(platen liner, cut the table for fast belt changes, etc.) and make life easier.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Mar 30, 2012)

I found a local tool shop that sells 2 inch by 32 inch 80 grit belt. I bought some to see if they work on the grinder I have and they do. :doublethumbsup:

Unfortunately they only had the one grit! But now I know they will work so I can order some off of the internet. Where do you fellow Canadians order your belts from?


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out trugrit.com They might have what you are looking for.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 31, 2012)

I noticed that the library here has that book here and was thinking of checking it out. How is it for kitchen knives? What I mean does it go into grinds and such? Or does it just talk about what you need for making a knife?


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Mar 31, 2012)

It talks about how to set up a shop on a very limited budget as well as forging as well as stock removal. It doesn't talk about kitchen knives at all. More of how to start making basic knives, which everyone needs to learn if they want to start making knives. I was wondering if there was a making kitchen knife book out there. I haven't looked for one yet.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 31, 2012)

Ty Darren. Sounds like I still want to check it out. Was hoping, just like you that it would be the 1 stop book.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 1, 2012)

Not that lucky


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 1, 2012)

I got one more quick question for you guys. Here's the tools I currently have:

General International 15-232
Makita Belt Sander
Dewalt Palm Sander
Craftsman Cordless Drill
Double Cut Flat Bastard File
Mill Bastard File

I am going to order some custom ceramic belts to fit my General International and I am going to find myself some 0000 fine steel wool. But I need some type of epoxy. What kind you you guys use for kitchen knives? Any other suggestions for tools or supplies?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 1, 2012)

For epoxy, Systen Three T-88 structural epoxy is great. For quick touch ups I use a crystal clear jewelers epoxy.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 1, 2012)

Any special compounds for the handle? I have read some people use a gunstock finishing product followed by a wax. I am mostly going to be using stabilized wood products.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 1, 2012)

Depends on who stabilized them I have just buffed some with white compound, and brilliant! Others need an oil to make them pop. You can't tell till you get to that stage, unless you try a test piece, of buff and try a face befor you shape the handle.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Boatbuilder (Apr 1, 2012)

I use acraglass epoxy and have had great results. For handles I like to hand sand to 800-1000 grit the keep applying tru-oil until it won't take anymore. In between coats I sand the wood with 0000steel wool. Once I'm done oiling and handle is completely dry I put a coat of mother caranuba wax on the handle and let dry. Once dry I use a clean cotton rag. And hand buff the handle. Should come out very polished and look 3d with some woods. 
Jim
(you coming to knife/gun show this coming weekend)
If so stop by and say hello.


----------



## Boatbuilder (Apr 1, 2012)

Be careful when buffing as it can sometime leave your wood very dirty looking. You must use a very clean buffing wheel 
Jim


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 6, 2012)

I managed to find local sources for System Three T-88 Structural Epoxy and Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil Gun Stock Finish. I also went to a local Gem Shop and picked up Vigor Jewelers Epoxy. Home Depot had 0000 grade steel wool. I have orders from Jantz Supply and Texas Knife Supply coming in. Folder kits and a starter buffing wheel combo kit from Jantz and Scales from TKS.

My father is in town this weekend and he said he might have some scrap steel I can use as an anvil. So hopefully I can set up a small work area soon and get some hunter's I have been working on finished. Then to start designing a kitchen knife set for my father.

Boatbuilder, is the knife/gun show in Calgary? I might have some free time to go tomorrow if it is.


----------

